# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  ما هي شروط فسخ الخطوبة ومتى تكون ضرورية

## عهد السلام

ما هي شروط فسخ الخطوبة ومتى تكون ضرورية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :-
(( ما هي شروط فسخ الخطوبة ومتى تكون ضرورية ))
شرعت الخطبة في الشريعة الإسلام ية لكي يتسنى لكل طرف من الطرفين المقبلين على الزواج التعرف على طباع وخلق الطرف الأخر، والخطبة في الإسلام لا تختلف عن الخطبة في باقي الشرائع السماوية إلا في ثمة اختلافات طفيفة، كالمهر، وإعلان الخطبة، والمدة المتعارف عليها، وإذن الولي، وشروط الخطبة، وما بتحقق بفسخها، والخطبة في الإسلام أفضلهم وأكثرهم انضباطًا وحفظ للحقوق.

ولا يوجد شروط للخطوبة أو لفسخها، ولكن هناك بعص الشروط للزواج مثل بلوغ الطرفين، والإيجاب والقبول، وموافقة الولي، وما إلي ذلك، فكل طرف من الطرفين يحق له فسخ الخطبة متي شاء، فعلى سبيل المثال عند شعور أحد الأطراف بعدم القبول بينه وبين الطرف الأخر، أو إذا وجد أنه لا يوجد أي توافق فكري بينهم، يتم فسخ الخطبة.

حيث أن الخطوبة شرعت في الأساس من أجل ذلك، لمعرفة هل هناك قبول وتوافق بين الطرفين أم لا، ولكي يتعرف كل طرف من الطرفين على خلق وعادات وتفكير الطرف الأخر، ليقرر هل يود الاستمرار أم الفسخ.

لأن من الأشياء الضرورية، والواجب توافرها لإتمام الزواج وجود توافق فكري واجتماعي بين كل من الشاب والفتاة، ووجود تقارب في المستوى العلمي والمالي والمهني بينهم، وأن يكون لديهم بعض الطباع وبعض الاهتمامات المشتركة، والسبب في ذلك هو جعل الترابط بينهم ليس مجرد ترابط ناشئ عن الزوجية فقط، ولكن لكي يتوافر بينهم توافق فكري وعقلي.

وذلك التوافق يسبب الانسجام بين الطرفين مما يسهل عليهم المعيشة سويًا، ويجعل الحياة الزوجية أكثر استقرارًا وهدوء، وإذا ظهرت علامات عدم الارتياح للخاطب على الفتاة ينبغي على الأهل عدم اجبارها هلى الزواج.
حكم الهدايا المقدمة للعروس بعد الفسخ
يوجد في أحكام الهدايا وبالأخص الشبكة بعد الفسخ أمران، أمر يتعلق بكون الشبكة جزء من المهر، والأخر يتعلق بكون الشبكة هدية من الخاطب، كالآتي:

الأول: إذا كانت الشبكة المقدمة للعروس من ضمن المهر ، وتم القول والتنبيه على ذلك، أو بسبب عرف البلد، فإن الشبكة في تلك الحالة يتم إرجاعها للخاطب فور فسخ الخطبة، سواء كان الفسخ من جهة العروس أو من جهة الرجل الخاطب، لأن في الإسلام المهر لا يكون من حق المرأة إلا عند العقد.
الثاني: إذا كانت الشبكة المقدمة مقدمة كهدية من الهدايا، ففي ذلك خلاف بين الفقهاء، ولكن الراجح من الأقوال هو:

إذا كان ذلك الفسخ من قِبل الخاطب، فليس له الرجوع على العروس لمطالبتها بهداياه، ولكن إذا كان الفسخ من المخطوبة نفسها، فللخاطب الحق في المطالبة بها متي شاء، لأن هديته ليست من قبيل الهدايا المحض.

وهناك بعض البلدان لا تقوم برد هدايا العروس في المطلق سواء كانت شبكة أو غير ذلك، وهناك البعض الأخر من البلدان تقوم برد هدايا كل من الطرفين للأخر، وذلك تبعًا للعادة المتعارف عليها داخل كل البلد.
الخطوبة في الإسلام

الخطوبة في الإسلام تعتبر فترة يمر بها كل شاب وفتاة قبل الزواج للتعارف على بعضهم البعض، وتتمثل في طلب الشاب تلك الفتاة للزواج، والخطبة مشروعة في الإسلام، بدليل قوله تعالى: (ولا جناح عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء).

وتعرف الخطبة في الإسلام أيضًا بأنها وعد بالزواج، وتعد هي الطريق السليم نحو سلك مسلك الزواج وتكوين عائلة، وللخطبة في الإسلام عدة خطوات وعدة ضوابط شرعية يجب الالتزام بها، ومن ضمن خطوات الخطبة ما يسمى بالرؤية الشرعية، وهي رؤية الخاطب للفتاة بدليل قول رسول الله صلَّ الله عليه وسلم: (إذا خطبَ أحدُكمُ المرأةَ فإنِ استطاعَ أن ينظر إلى ما يدعوهُ إلى نِكاحِها فليفعل).
كيفية إتمام الخطبة في الإسلام

هناك عدة خطوات لإتمام الخطبة في الإسلام، وتتمثل تلك الخطوات في الآتي:

عند إرادة الشاب المسلم في خطبة أي فتاة لا بد من التوجه إلى ولي أمر تلك الفتاة مع والده أو أخية الأكبر أو أحد أقاربه أو ما ينوب عنه، وأن يقوم من ينوب عن ذلك الشاب بالحديث مع ولي أمر الفتاة بما يخص الخطبة، ورغبة ذلك الشاب في إتمام مشروع الزواج.
يجوز في حق ذلك الشاب رؤية الفتاة، فيما يدعى بالنظرة الشرعية بوجود أهلها، حيث ورد عن الرسول صل الله عليه وسلم في حديث أنه قال: (إذا خطبَ أحدُكمُ المرأةَ فإنِ استطاعَ أن ينظر إلى ما يدعوهُ إلى نِكاحِها فليفعل).
عند موافقة أهل الفتاة، والفتاك نفسها يتم الاتفاق بين جميع الأطراف حول ما يخص الزواج من تكاليف ومهر وغيرهم. .
من المتعارف عليه بين الناس هو قراءة سورة الفاتحة عند الخطبة ولكن لا يُعد ذلك من قبيل السنة، بل من السنة أن يقال خطبة الحاجة، حيث روي عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: (علَّمَنا رسولُ الله صلَّ اللهُ عليه وعلى آله وسلَّم خُطبةَ الحاجةِ).
قضاء فترة الخطبة المتفق عليها من ذي قبل بين الخاطب وأهل العروس أيًا كان مدتها، وإذا وجد بينها توافق فكري وعقلي يتم إتمام الزواج بعدها على الفور.

ضوابط الخطبة في الإسلام

في حالة الخطبة فقط دون عقد القران يكون هناك عدة ضوابط يجب على كل من الطرفين الالتزام بها، وتلك الضوابط تتمثل في الآتي:

يجب على الفتاة الإلتزام باللباس الشرعي، الذي لا يصف ولا يشف ولا يحدد، الساتر لجميع بدنها، ولا تقوم بالتبرج أو التزين لأن ذلك ليس إلا مجرد شخص وعدها بالزواج.
يجب أن يكون هناك محرم عند جلوس الفتاة والشاب سويًا.
يجب على الشاب الالتزام بتعاليم وأخلاق الإسلام، ولا يتجاوز مع الفتاة في الكلام، ويكون ذلك الكلام في حدود التعارف ليس أكثر.
عدم التحدث من خلال الهاتف المحمول لفترات طويلة إلا للضرورة.
عدم مجيئ الشاب للبيت بدون وجود أهلها.
لا تجوز المصافحة بالأيدي او مسك الخاطب ليد خطيبته، سواء في الشارع أو في البيت أثناء الجلوس معها.
لا يجوز للأهل القبول بتصرفات الخاطب الغير أخلاقية، أو المنافية لآداب الإسلام.

آيات قرآنية واحاديث نبوية تتحدث عن الخطوبة في الإسلام
هناك العديد من الآيات قرآنية والأحاديث النبوية التي تتحدث عن الخطبة في الإسلام مثل، ما يلي:

جاء في كتاب الله عز وجل في سورة البقرة (وَلَا تَنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكَاتِ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ وَلَأَمَةٌ مُؤْمِنَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ مُشْرِكَةٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ وَلَا تُنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنُوا وَلَعَبْدٌ مُؤْمِنٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ مُشْرِكٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكُمْ أُولَئِكَ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ وَاللَّهُ).
قول النَبيُّ صلَّ اللُه عَلَيهِ وَسَلَم : ( إنّ مِنْ يُمْنِ المَرْأَةِ تَيْسِيرَ خِطْبَتِها وتَيْسِيرَ صَدَاقِها وتَيْسِيرَ رَحِمها)
عن أبي حميد الساعدي رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلَّ الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا خطب أحدكم امرأة , فلا جناح عليه أن ينظر إليها إذا كان إنما ينظر إليها لخطبتها، وإن كانت لا تعلم).

الخطَوبة في الإسلام من ضمن الأشياء التي شرعت لجعل الحياة الزوجية بين الطرفين في حالة مثالية، ويملئها قدر كبير من الاستقرار، حيث قال الله عز وحل عنها في كتابه العزيز: (ولا جناح عليكم فيما عرضتم به من خطبة النساء)، وهناك الكثير من الأحاديث النبوية التي تقر على ذلك.


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

